# To reload or not to reload?



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got into handguns with the wife and kids, after a few weekends of shooting we go through some ammo! I think after we get use to the guns we we slow down some but my guestion is do we start reloading? Is it worth the investment in all the stuff to reload? Also what brand reloaders? thanks dan


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you shooting semi-auto or revolver and what caliber? Some ammo is more difficult to reload than others depending on the type firearm.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Good guestion, mostly 9mm, some 40 auto, and 38 revolver. So a little of everything!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

little d said:


> Good guestion, mostly 9mm, some 40 auto, and 38 revolver. So a little of everything!


Once you invest in all the things you need, reloading different caliber hand gun loads is a simple as getting the die sets (around $50.00 each). will you save money? Probably not, you will just be able to shoot more with the same money.

I have been reloading for about 10 years now and I shoot a lot. I load .38, .40, .45 in hand gun as well as .22-250 and .223 in rifle.

The great thing about reloading is you will always have ammo, no matter what panic buying goes on or what the government wants to regulate (as far as ammo goes). The down side is that with all the panic buying recently you will be hard pressed to find brass, bullets or primers anywhere. 

I stock piled everything I need several years ago and just added to my inventory as I used some. Now I don't need to buy anything to make lots of my own in every caliber I load.

I like to keep things simple and opted for a single stage press that will do rifle and handgun loads. Some pressed will only do one or the other. Keeping it simple allows absolute control over every round I load. Even with a single stage press, I can load 100 rounds within about 20 minutes. I have all my cases prepped and primed ready to load.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Pretty much what Big V said you will not save a dime, but will shoot a lot more.
Heck on top of my RCBS Jr2 is the number 69. The number 69 is the year that the single stage press was made and the same year that I bought it. The single stage press is a great press for someone that is new to reloading but it is very slow, but very accurate and you have complete control.
Now with that being said I'm going to suggest that you look into the Lee Classic Turret press. I only recommend this because of the volume of ammo that you will be shooting.
Check out the Lee Press here. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA278nFP-28
I still use my old RCBS press a lot on 45-70, 454 Casull and most bottle neck cartridges.
You may want to look into casting your own bullets. It can save you a few bucks, so you can shoot more.
Unique powder can be loaded in almost any pistol cartridge and goes a long ways.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with BigV all the way. I have two single stage reloaders. One is an RCBS in about 15 calibers and a used Lee that a friend gave me a few years ago in a couple of calibers. Mostly 38,357,9mm,380. Same lead ball for all 4 calibers. My dream loader is the Dillon 1050. You have to be super aggresive in collecting your empty brass. I went a time during the early 90's that it was impossible to find any used 9mm and 45 Brass at gun shops or even at the public ranges. My buddy and myself got busy and started reloading all we could for a couple of years. We shared 5000 to 10000 rounds of 9mm and 45acp rounds each. I still have a few rounds laying around for the wife and I to shoot. I was reloading at that time for about 3 to 5 cents a round useing used brass and brass jacketed bullets. Now its got to cost lots more. At the time we paid 3 dollars a lb for our used brass. 
A single stage reloader is what it sounds like. For each stage you do there is one and only one step completed in the reloading process. A multistage can do as many as 8 steps for each pull of the lever and produce up to 1200 rounds in an hour. The biggest advantages to reloading is that reloaded ammo tends to be more accurate for your weapons and some can be a little less expensive than buying factory loaded new brass ammo.
Its all lots of fun and very rewarding as long as you dont go from prepping to hoarding.LOL
Good Luck
donm


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I just ordered a Lee press and all the stuff to get started from Natchez.They sent me a email saying it will be 2 weeks for delivery because of all the orders they received in the last coupel of weeks.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

To change the subject a tad?

I guess the ones that commented on single stage press's do not know about Dillon progressive press's? Best out there & the precise accuracy of ammo in powder drop is amazing! 

I can load aprox., 400/500 an hour with my Dillon 550. Powder drop from start to finish unbelievable. If pressed with 2 people I'd be able to load 900 an hour but I choose to take it slow. 

I started with a single press (1970) then a turret press (1978) went with a Dillon about 12 years ago & couldn't be happier. 

I've got about 3000 rounds of .223, 1000-- 45's, 1300--38's, on & on. But I do a lot of shooting & was involved in competition for about 12 years.
I load;
223,
45's
38's
357
44 mag, 
308,
30/06,
7 mm. Mag,

I'd venture to say that a Dillon would match ANY single stage & IMO one does save $$ in reloading. If it wasn't for reloading I could not afford the cost of ammo in a store.

NIK,


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Dan,
I didn't see much savings in the 9mm,40SW, and .45ACP rounds. With the number of discount stores selling sporting goods a better deal can often be found. It took quite some time to show a return on investment.
The rounds I did show considerable savings on were 38 S&W Special, 357 S&W Magnum, 44 Remington Magnum. Example the 44RM is $54 at Vances for the Federal 240 Grain JHP for 50 rounds, thats 1.08 per round. To reload a spent cartridge duplicating the load, it cost me .27 cents. (This is an extreme example of an expensive hunting round, i would never plink with this)
However it is very relaxing for me to reload. I get so focused on what I'm doing, I forget about the day...

I chose the Hornady Lock-n-Load Progressive press for pistol rounds. It is well built, has a broad distribution, easy to use, and quick to change.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, i started watching you tube videos and man theres alot out there. dillon seems to be the most liked and used. the 550 b looks like a simple but good one. Now were to buy the supplys? thanks again dan


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

little d said:


> Now were to buy the supplys? thanks again dan


Good luck finding components! 
I just scanned my "go to" web sites for bullets and primers and every one are out of stock on all primers and all the most common bullets.
With all the panic buying going on, you will be hard pressed to find components for your reloading needs. 
You should be able to find powder (but not for long), and I am sure someone would offer up some "stuff" to get you started.
After a few weeks, let us know what you still need.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Give it a bit, same thing happened in 07/08.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

wow thanks guys, man this is a tuff one. on one hand it would be nice to have ammo when you need it and if you cant get the materials that stinks too! what is a good place to get materials? dan


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

little d said:


> what is a good place to get materials? dan


Here are links to some of the one's I use. 
I look for used, once fired brass on-line from various gun/shooting related web sites as that is usually the cheapest route. 
I have purchased brass from a couple guys on OGF as well.
Powder I usually get from Fin Feather Fur or The Sportsman's Den in Shelby, OH
Lead bullets I get from Quality Cast. Local and the cheapest around.

Brownells
Midway
Nachezess
Red Dot
Wideners


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Into reloading for over 50 years. Tip one go on line and see if ( Shotgun News ) is still into there news paper and if so see if they still give out a free issue to who ever sends there name address to them as they use to. You will see all the best adds there for everything you need reload. I had the biggest set up here and used to go to police shooting range and sell my reloads. Back then at 2 bucks a box of 50 rounds.
To presses best at the money was RCBS JR. for a starter. And the rest as Dillon as mentioned in here and rest where a faster advance reloader and can reload more in time but was high priced. Herters was best place get ammo and what heck they had it. Lowest prices on every thing. Had Strongest presses I ever seen a 2 speed that set up to size biggest ammo any one had to reload with the least effert you just need sit and feed your cases and pull handel. There out bussness last I knew. 
Now to more if you are going to reload buy and use Carbide dies as they need no lube to resize regular did need lubed or they jam in die. These where about twice the price then the standard ones. And only cam in pistol use dies.and if any rifel as that had staight sides. Think M1 carbine was one them.
Now to more on bullets I had all molds to poor my own. and up to 4 per poor to make them as my 357 was same as 38 speceils uused same size bullets. And you had grease and resize them and the best sizer was Starr a fast progesive as they came. In at top and one was always in sizer die was forced out bottom. fast as you can put one on top pull handel out dropped one all done. Tire weights made best bullets. There was so many shapes the molds can make and best then was semi wad cutters. And if you was heavy charge your 357s was to put on then was brass caps that would keep hot gases from lead bullets know as Gas checks. 
Now to best there was to say I still have all my reloading stuff. LOL and if you need any info come to the chat room every night starts at 7 PM and ask me any question on reloading as I be best to ask.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Right now im thinking of the single stage dillon? This might be a dumb guestion but does anyone want to upgrade and sell there old one!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I found a couple of my single stage presses on CraigsList. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Buckeye Outdoors had a mess of the Hornady Reloading Kits (Single Stage Presses)

here's my setup.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice!, clean nice work area too! Went to fin,feather,fur sat to check out some loaders and supplys and couldnt even walk in the place! Wrong time to go and ask guestions for sure. It looked like they had the lee and hornady models there. Any one better then the other?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Lee is perfect for lighter volumes, Hornady for higher volumes. My Lee Load-All was still going after 10 years when the Hornady arrived.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Little D; I would strongly suggest you look at Dillon to see if you can afford to get a progresive (or multi-stage) press that you can afford. If you can wait a little while to get a dillon you wont be kicking youself in the butt after you get used to reloading and find out you really would like to spend more time on the range and less time reloading. For every pull of the handle you make a bullet with the progressive compared to four pulls of a single stage. 
The only thing offered when I started was the single stage presses and now I cant really afford to upgrade. Too many other hobbies. I sure do enjoy reloading. It is so relaxing.
Good luck
donm


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Well after more you tubing, more talking and trying to find anything im still without a reloader. Were do you buy the dillons? Im guessing only at the dillon sites? Even the dillon 550 looks like a heck of a machine! thanks again guys


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Send Dillon a catalog request, they have a good catalogue with some eye candy....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have been using Lee stuff since around the early 60's when he first started out with the pistol and rifle stuff. A single stage is a great press to learn on because you can catch your mistakes instantly. The Lee turret presses can be used as a single stage just by removing the indexing rod. I have owned RCBS stuff, but saw no real advantage over the Lee product. I was given an RCBS Rock Chucker as a gift. My progressive presses are the Lee Pro 1000 ones. Still going strong after 1000's 0f rounds. I have had it for over 10 years and for 7 of those I was shooting 2000 rounds a week as a competitive shooter.

I even use many Lee Bullet molds to cast my bullets.

This Pro 1000 press does require some mechanical understanding for setup and general operation. If you read the manual and make complete strokes it will run problem free. There are videos and tips on the Lee web site.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Called midway ammo, nice people! Very busy over there for sure, they took the time to go through all the steps and machines to do it. I went with the single stage lee for now. I will look into the rl550b when and if i get the hang of loading. Now were to get supplys? They had no primers, no 9mm stuff so now what to do? Thanks for all the advice on this reloading so far also.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

9mm carbide die sets should be available. I was just at FFF in Ashland and they still had a good supply of powder. You will still need scales and brass. Brass can still be found on line, but I wouldn't buy new. If you can't find 9mm brass, or small pistol primers, let me know. Can't ship primers but if your close I could give you enough brass and primers to get you off to a good start. Look for 125gr RN lead bullets as they are about the cheapest.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

GET A BOOK FIRST....please.

Buckeyeoutdoors and Vances in central Ohio still has some stuff.

Where are you located?


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Been reading and learning alot about safety! I went to the fff in cleveland so ill have to make a trip to ashland. Big v thanks so much! I wont have my stuff till next week so if i have no luck ill be in touch. I live in amhest ohio by vermilon. thanks again dan


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you have 9mm brass?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

very little, maybe we shot 5 boxes (250-300) about 300 40's and 200 38's when we first stated we didnt think about saving brass!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Thats plenty to get started. Pick one caliber and master that before moving on. Did you order a kit or just the press?


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

I ordered the kit. Went to fff in ashland last night and they had plenty of ammo, so i picked up 15 boxes. Then i went downstairs to the reloading area! Nice salesman helped me get some powder,no casings,and 30 9m bullet heads and 100- 357 heads no 40's so that was a start, but when it came time for primers 0 didnt even think they were getting them for awhile! so im on the seerch for them. did pick up a loading book also! thanks dan


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Went back to fff in ashland taking a chance to get some bullets and primers and no good again. I did get 100 primers from my buddie and loaded up some 38's. Will try them out soon, when it warms up!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

little d said:


> Went back to fff in ashland taking a chance to get some bullets and primers and no good again. I did get 100 primers from my buddie and loaded up some 38's. Will try them out soon, when it warms up!


Make sure you get a good roll crimp (not taper crimp) on any reloads for revolvers.
If you don't, you could end up with a locked up cylinder from the bullets working their way out while shooting.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

The dies i bought have the fourth die for crimping! The bullet heads i got were fmj 158 gr flat nose they have a single ring grove half way down. I did run into one guestion, when i set my total length between max and min the ring still was showing, is this right?


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

OK guys after another weekend driving around i still have no small pistol primers! Is there anywere or anyone that can spare a box till things get back to normal? thanks 440-724-8491


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I have some ill give you 200 to get ya started, CCI SPP.
I'm in Columbus. I can meet ya at FFF some evening.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

little d said:


> OK guys after another weekend driving around i still have no small pistol primers! Is there anywere or anyone that can spare a box till things get back to normal? thanks 440-724-8491


little d, sent you a PM.
Keep in mind that you can substitute small rife primers for small pistol primers.
Start with minimum loads and work your way up to what works for you and your gun.
Just an option for these trying times... 
Small rifle primers are scarce as well, so are bullets and powder. Hopefully things will get back to normal in a few months.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

little d or anyone
If you would like to shoot hard cast lead bullets, I think I can hook you up.
A guy in Berlin Heights, Ohio makes them. I haven't seen ol' Hank in a few years, but if-in he is still alive and able, he is makin' bullets.
Let me know and I'll p/m his phone # and address to you.

A link to chestnut Ridge --- They sell a lot of Starline brass at a good price. Like everyone else Chestnut is runnin' out of stock --- I bought 45-70 and 454 Casull last week ---- they have none this week.

http://www.chestnutridge.com/products/brass.asp


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Didnt have a clue it was going be this tuff to get parts! i did help a guy reload bullets of his so i did learn alot. I might have a leed on cases coming but still no primers. I bought lead bullets at fff and power so i have a few things. thanks again


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

little d said:


> Didnt have a clue it was going be this tuff to get parts! i did help a guy reload bullets of his so i did learn alot. I might have a leed on cases coming but still no primers. I bought lead bullets at fff and power so i have a few things. thanks again


Times are tough right now...
I just returned from FFF in Ashland and The Sportsman's Den in Shelby and what a disappointment!! Very little powder, NO small rifle OR small pistol primers, and very few bullets to choose from.
Hopefully things will get better in 4 to 5 months. Both stores expect powder and primers in mid March to early May.


----------

